# sensores de gas



## remramon2007 (Nov 17, 2007)

hola gente como estan?
yo aca estoy medio complicado con algo. estoy queriendo desarrollar un detector de fugas de gas, pero. no se que sensor llevan estos equipos por ejemplo luz una fotocedula o un fotodiodo pero. para gas (natural de casa) que se usa?
bueno espero me puedan tirar ese dato asi puedo comenzar a desarrollar el equipo.
y si figura esta misma consulta o algo muy similar dentro del foro, pasenme el link y disculpen por molestar por algo que ya esta tratado en el foro pero sinceramente no lo sabia y no lo encontre ya que estuve buscando.
un abrazo y gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 17, 2007)

Yo los que he visto llevan un detector de iones metilo que normalmente anda por conteo UV, medidores de actividad ionica, o por fondos de conductividad, pero el artefacto tiene que ser sensible solo a ese tipo de iones.
No se si habra un tipo mas sencillo que se pueda fabricar de un modo mas casero.
Saludos.

EDIT: http://www.figaro.co.jp/en/top.html
Aqui hay información sobre sensores en encapsulados.


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola amigos

Vean en la pagina: www.gmelectronica.com.ar

Les mando la hoja de los sensores de gas (varios tipos).

Yo supe hacer hace un tiempo un circuito con este sensor para detectar pérdidas de gas.

Saludos


----------

